# Honeys real dog food



## Woo (Oct 5, 2011)

Hi, 

Does anyone feed Honeys real dog food?

Is it a good food to feed?

I'm at my wits end with Noodles eating, she is a nightmare. She will eat somthing for a few days and then goes off it. I can't tell you how many different foods we have tried which can't be good for her in itself to be swapping and changing. It's always touch and go if she will eat when her food is put down. I worry about her eating so much (have even cried about it!) 

She won't eat dry kibble, alot of the wet foods give her the runs, i'm at a loss.

I found this Honeys website but its not cheap and you can only order 28days supply. No samples. With Noodle the way she is I don't know if I should buy the 28 days supply and hope that she likes it. I have already wasted so much money buying different foods that she won't eat. And as much as I want to get it right I can't afford to waste money.

At the moment I am cooking for her myself but I worry that I am not given her all the things she needs to be healthy in what I am cooking for her. I would rather feed a complete dog food so I know that she has everything she needs.


----------



## Muttley Brody (Feb 14, 2012)

I know that May feeds it to Miss Darcy, perhaps you can message her. Sorry I can't be of more help.


----------



## Woo (Oct 5, 2011)

Thanks Kaye.


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

I sympathise with you, mine have given me no end of trouble over food. I have discovered that all mine want is variety and get bored of having the same food. As long as I stick to natural ingredients and no grain other than brown rice I feed mine on a rota of 4 different types of food as well as a raw chicken wing every day. It works a treat, they never have upset tummies and are both the perfect weight.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

You could try doggy gravy with their dry kibble, I have used it and it seems to make it tastier and more appealing, also putting water with their kibble, I did put boiling water on and let it cool down, it does release smells etc to make it more appealing. But I think it was Karen, who advised me against boiling water as it takes the nutrients away - so cooled water.
And I'm not sure how healthy the doggy gravy is.... It's made by wagg I'm sure PAH stock it.
My mum has to put her Yorkshire terriers food out of the bowl, on to a mat then hand feed it!!!


----------



## edenorchards (Sep 3, 2013)

First I wanted to comment that variety in a diet and switching foods frequently is very GOOD for Noodle! So don't worry about the myth perpetuated by dog food companies that want to scare you into sticking with one brand for life!!

Would you be healthy if you ate the same food every single day? Think of your dog as very similar to yourself, because she is! Well, she isn't an omnivore like you, but still, she is a living creature and craves variety as that is most certainly what is healthiest for her.

Cooking for her is fantastic! If you want to cook for her then do it! I can tell you that if you choose to cook for her you will want to learn about balancing the diet properly and you will want to cook her a good variety so you can fill in those nutritional holes. The same as we people do. You can add in a good vitamin/mineral supplement too, and ensure that she's getting everything she needs.

Do you cook for yourself? And you're not sick or dead? Then fear not! You can cook for your dog, too! 

A GREAT happy medium is to cook for your dog and mix fresh, whole foods into half the amount of a high quality dog kibble than you'd normally offer. This is what I do if I'm in a time crunch (which I have been, lately). This will encourage her to eat and she'll be getting all the vitamins and minerals she needs, without needing a supplement. I do this and I rotate high-quality foods. I will use whatever sale I find or whatever looks interesting to try. I avoid kibble with chicken as the primary ingredient since that is a cheap meat that I can offer fresh. Other meats like salmon or venison, etc. I'm not really going to be cooking for them all that often.

Also, when I say "cook for your dog" I am not including any starches in there. If you're mixing kibble into the fresh food then you do not need any starchy fillers like oats or rice or potatoes or any of the other fillers that make feeding a fresh diet affordable.
Muscle meat, fat, organ meat and pureed fruits and veggies are all awesome additions to kibble.

You can also offer pan drippings, table scraps (of whole, non-processed foods) and all kinds of other goodies as mix-ins to the kibble.

A fantastic treat is a can of sardines once or twice a week, ones with their bones in. Get these packed in water or olive oil, but not "oil" because that is typically soy oil which is no good.

Sardines are an excellent source of healthy fatty acids and calcium (bones) and for some reason all my poos love them to bits!


----------

